# Mozilla Thunderbird Read Receipt



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

I want to start requesting "read receipts" in Thunderbird for my emails because some emails supposedly never get to the receipient if I just send them through my hotmail account. Will they know/get notified that I requested a receipt? Basically I just want to know it got to them. Does Thunderbird notify the receipient each time I request one?


----------



## confidencelost (Sep 3, 2010)

With read receipts, the recipient is usually notified that you request it and they have to confirm it. There is no way to know for sure that someone read your mail. Most mail clients can be configured to ignore receipts, prompt to send them, or always send them, with prompting being the default in all major clients. Some more obscure or old software might not even support them.

You can also request a delivery status notification, but many servers will not send out success notifications anyway, so if you suspect that there is a problem with delivery there is still no way to really know for sure. Most modern servers will send back delivery status notifications of delay and failure as a matter of course anyway. Indeed, older mail servers may not even support DSN.

In short: there is no definite way of knowing if the recipient got the mail or read it.


----------

